# Anyone use Ridgid K-6200??



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So I was looking at picking up a 6200 machine and also having a 3800 drum (loaded with 75' of 3/8 cable, for 1-1/2"and 2" lines) the 5/8" x100" for 3,4,and occasionally 6" lines. 

I am usually not one to take the drain calls, but in a pinch I need to take the occasional backed up kitchen drain, or stopped up sewer calls. 

I know it is not a very popular machine, but any feedback on the 6200 machine? What would be the limits of the 5/8" cable?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's a superior version of a Spartan 300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a 6200 & k60 & have no trouble clearing mains. The largest residential around here is 4" & occasionally 6". I love the 6200, the drum can be removed in under a minute. It's capable of 200' but the farthest I have ever had to go is 150,


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I think it's a superior version of a Spartan 300.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested...why do you think this? I always hear about the 300....I've never heard about anyone who has a 6200. I always wondered why.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Funny thing is I am looking to retire my Spartan 300 with this purchase (right now my truck carries the spartan 300 and I put the 100 drum on it for branch lines).

Ever since buying Ridgid equipment I have been getting rid of my spartan stuff. The ridgid line is just better built in my opinion... less things to keep tightened up and those damn c-clips come loose under heavy use.

The 300 only loads 80' of 5/8" cable so I was using the overpriced .55 double wound cable. So I figured the 6200 will load 100' of 5/8 cable (which is heavier and more suited for 3"-6" lines)... and is a better built machine.

Correct me if my train of thought is wrong.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Interested...why do you think this? I always hear about the 300....I've never heard about anyone who has a 6200. I always wondered why.




Years ago when I worked for a company, the Ridgid rep left me one for a week to try out. Great machine, lousy cable. I like the kick stand, poly drum, ergonomics, and if I recall correctly no clutch. I'd buy one tomorrow if I was on the market for that class of machine. Not sure why Ridgid doesn't push it more, it's clearly a better choice when compared side by side with a 300.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> Funny thing is I am looking to retire my Spartan 300 with this purchase (right now my truck carries the spartan 300 and I put the 100 drum on it for branch lines).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with all your points and I was a longtime Spartan user. Repaired and used dozens of them in fact. The 6200 is better hands down. I'm not sure about cable capacity though. 100' would be sweet. The only thing that ruined the 6200 for me is the Ridgid cable that was in it. I think it was their version of a magnum type cable. Way too stiff and as soon as you hit any tension it would tighten around the inner drum. That was over 10 years ago.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I use the hole core cable, cuts down on weight & if you know what your doing will last at least a year. I always used hollow core when I used my tana, guess I got used to it. Had inner core. 66 when I used 1065 and it was hard to keep it from rusting.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

How hard is it to change the drum on the 6200? Like say if wanted to carry an extra drum with a 100' already preloaded in it to make it easier to reach the 200' mark if necessary.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> How hard is it to change the drum on the 6200? Like say if wanted to carry an extra drum with a 100' already preloaded in it to make it easier to reach the 200' mark if necessary.




I believe its fairly simple.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Nathan said:


> Welcome to the site Ron... what will make this site great is all of you guys joining and making it great. Thanks for coming over!


You have to loosen the two T handle bolts slide the auto feed off and then pull the drum off. It takes about 30 second.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I stand corrected. There actually is a clutch and the drum can hold 100' of 5/8". It can also take a k3800 drum with adapters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

A.J. Coleman is out of stock, they have one on order for me.

Yea it holds 100' of 5/8" cable versus the 300 only holds around 80'.

Switching drums is very easy, takes 30 seconds, and is much easier to line up the back onto the motor than on the 300.

I bought a 3800 drum with the front and rear adaptors to be able to run 3/8" cable on the 6200.

1 machine, 2 drums... capable of almost any size residential line (along with my K40 for tubs and showers).


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Good choice Blackhawk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i started a thread asking about it aswell, and so i checked it out at a supplier in phoenix an hour away from me and boy, this machine is beefy even though it looks small in pics. it felt so well made.


----------

